# Caught in the act!



## mamabear (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Zereh (Oct 11, 2005)

hahah Good one!

Reminds me of picking strawberries with my son when he was little, probably three or so. He had his own bowl to fill up. But instead it came back to me empty and him with red strawberry goo on his fingers and all over his cute little face. LOL I asked him where his berries were and he just gave me this innocent little shrug like "Who knows?"

I think we should have weighed him before we picked and after so I could pay for what he consumed. =P


Z


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 11, 2005)

That is so cute. I wish were that easy about finding out which one of my dogs did something. LOL


----------



## mamabear (Oct 11, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> That is so cute. I wish were that easy about finding out which one of my dogs did something. LOL


 
texasgirl, i remember the first year I was married, we had gone to my exes family for Thanksgiving, and brought home to various desserts to eat later. WE left it on the dining room table, in the middle. When we decided we wanted more, we lifted the foil to get a piece of cake, and out of 8 pieces, there was one left!!! And it was half chewed!!  WE looked at my mom's boxer, and he had just a bit of whipped cream on the side of his lip!!! The one that was left was a pineapple pie of some sort. I told my ex don't ever tell your grandmother the dog wouldn't eat her pie!!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 11, 2005)

mamabear said:
			
		

> texasgirl, i remember the first year I was married, we had gone to my exes family for Thanksgiving, and brought home to various desserts to eat later. WE left it on the dining room table, in the middle. When we decided we wanted more, we lifted the foil to get a piece of cake, and out of 8 pieces, there was one left!!! And it was half chewed!! WE looked at my mom's boxer, and he had just a bit of whipped cream on the side of his lip!!! The one that was left was a pineapple pie of some sort. I told my ex don't ever tell your grandmother the dog wouldn't eat her pie!!


 
That is hilarious!!
My son had a birthday cake that I had made that had about 3 pieces from a 9x13 pan missing. We did the same thing, but, we could tell which one did it that time. The only two that can stand against the table are my 145 pound mutt and my small lab mix. The lab mix was locked up in heat so when we got home and said "Who did this" I've never seen such a big dog run, sliding on the floor to the bathroom to hide The only thing that ticked me off was that he put gouges in the table 
Oh well, that comes with having pets. I still love the big brute!!
Animals, you gotta love em!!


----------



## mamabear (Oct 11, 2005)

I know what you mean. It was funny how Rover (yes, I said Rover ) lifted the foil, snuck the goodies, and the foil was in the exact same position! We didn't know they were gone til we lifted it to get a piece!


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 11, 2005)

I made an oven pancake the other day and I had cut half of it and put it on the table to eat. I had to go put the dog out and got talking to my cousin and all of a sudden I remembered that I had but the oven pancake on the table I flew up the stairs and sure enough the other dog had eaten it. and she was like what you didnt leave it on the table for ME as if I fed her on the table all the time. LOL It was my fault. LOL


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 11, 2005)

I love dogs!!
They can make you want to kill them and a second later you just want to laugh and hug them. LOL


----------

